# Gourmet Gold Pate for ageing underweight cat



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all,

My cat Felix had a rather horrible episode on christmas day, he went into heart failure and his lungs filled with fluid. He went into and oxygen tent and was given 50/50, he made a great turnaround. He is a very nervous cat and we were trying to fatten him up as he had recently lost weight. He is 14 years old and does have a heart murmur, though its variable on which vets can actually hear it - usually they cant.

Anyway, prior to his weight loss I was feeding the Orijen kibble but was recently trying to fatten him up on Felix as good as it looks - he wolfed the stuff down. After lot of reading on this site I will be sorting this out and will be moving all three cats (one has UTIs every winter and the other is obese - "the bear") to a decent wet food.

My immediate concern is Felix, he is taking frusemide for the next couple of days and will be on vetmedin for his heart from now on. I want him to put on weight. I realise that Purina Gourmet pate cannot be ideal but its the only thing he has taken with any gusto since christmas day - he managed about half in one go. His Felix as good as it looks senior attracts him but he only licks the jelly. I did blend the felix and some orijen kibble with water which he did lick up but I find it very difficult to monitor how much he is actually eating this way.

How bad is gourmet gold pate? would i be better blending up some orijen kibble with water? I currently have the senior pate, it says 2-3 tins a day. I think he has had 2 today (been trying differnt flavours) should I just relax and monitor him for a few more days? he is eating/drinking/peeing and pooping fine. I am just impatient and have been worrying about so much since this all happened. 

Sorry for the long post, think I just need to get a lot of that off. Felix is annoyed at getting tablets twice a day, they're all on zyklene as we're relocating soon, Tilly has had a sudden UTI flare up since Felix got ill and is on cystease and metacam again. The only one content is Codie who got to gobble food not eaten by Felix when my back was turned:mad2:


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

In this situation the most important thing has to be to keep him eating. If Gourmet Gold is all he's happy eating then I really wouldn't worry about trying to wean him onto another food at this point in time. At the end of the day Gourmet Gold is a complete food and will provide him with all the nutrients he requires


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just to echo what Ali82 has said - you must give him whatever he will eat to help build him up. Have you tried Hill A/d prescription food which cats not only devour, but is high in calories and proteins?


----------



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you, I will give Hills AD a go also and see if he likes that, hopefully my vet sells it so I dont have to wait for mail order. 

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

I got him some today from the vets, I spoke to them over the phone and they were happy to provide it so thanks again. They also provided me with another apetite enhancer tablet which he hasnt had yet. 

So far today he has had 85g of gourmet gold pate and half a can of hills ad, its the exact same texture, he has taken to it in the same way so that is positive. He does seem more quiet today.

Does anyone know the calorie content of gourmet gold pate? I cant find the information on the net and I couldnt see it on the old PDF doc that hobbs previously created.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi cody
during my old cats final years I would give him anytthing he would eat just to fatten him up ( never did though)

Assuming that his thyroid has been checked?


----------



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi DT,

Yeah, all the tests came back pretty good, considering. His kidney and glucose values were slightly high but they didnt know if the glucose was due to the high stress levels. I specifically asked them about the kidneys because my last cat who I had since childhood went into slow decline with renal failure (about 5 years) and gradually lost apetite and weight until she died at aged 23. He was doing really well with wet food until this attack with fluid on the lungs and now he is off his food and more quiet than usual. 

We want to do a scan also but because he had been so stressed, the vet was on the same page as me and wanted to get him feeling well before they did further tests and some scans under sedation.

If all goes well I will be taking him back in a couple of weeks for full works and a scan so will know if his heart condition is getting worse or if there is anything else we should be looking at. Fingers crossed. I have emailed Purina to get the kcal information on their food


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good call on emailing the manufacturer for the info. 

Not sure whether this is the food you are feeding but if these are the crude analyses (moisture 77%, protein 11%, fat 7%, fibre 0.1% and ash 3%) then the rough calorie content is 110 kcal/100g. Not sure how much your cat weighs or ought to weigh but a 4kg cat would need to eat approximate 230g of the food to satisfy their rough calorie need (254kcal/100g, that doesn't necessarily equate with the other nutrient need or varying activity levels - so all of this ought to not to be taken as set in stone).

Can you post the info from Purina when you get it?


----------



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> Can you post the info from Purina when you get it?


Yes, definately


----------



## Codiebear (Dec 30, 2012)

Purina stated the calories as follows:

We can advise our Gourmet Pate contains 104.65kcal/100g and our Gourmet Senior Pate contains 106kcal/100g

I only asked about calories so thats what they provided. The feeding guidlines for senior cats is 2-3 85g tins, the feeding guide for a younger cat is 3-4 tins 85g tins. They responded on 2nd Jan so pretty impressed how quickly they turned it around, quicker than I posted the info up anyway


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

My parents cat suzie who is now 22 has HT, deaf and blind and has been fed Gourmet Gold and lacto free milk for the past couple of years. She's put on weight and seems to be very happy. She also has cooked chicken and tuna every couple of days. Like people have said, most important thing is to feed what he likes.


----------

